# Dating Websites



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Due to my impending Divorce, as well as the loss of what I thought were friends, I have signed up for a couple of dating websites, with the hope of meeting some new friends...maybe more. 

While I admit I could lose a pound or two, has anyone else run into the issue of predominantly obese women hitting on you? I am not trying to be judgemental, but from what I can tell most of my flirts, etc. are very over weight. I need to lose ten pounds and I am at my "ideal" weight.

I am just curious what others have experienced.

Thanks,

c2500


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes lots of fat women on the dating sites and they don't seem to realize it.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

kindi-Maybe they just want somebody to accept them for who they are.I dated larger women in the past and you they were good people and we had good sex and I was in serious shape way back then but I judged them on who they were as a person.

If you want more inshape women join a coed sports team or get involed in a hiking group ect. There are groups called match groups in many cities and countries that are not dating groups but they have all kinds of groups for different intrest so check that out.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

dubbizle said:


> kindi-Maybe they just want somebody to accept them for who they are.


I'm sure they do.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

This tends to happen to me alot for some reason. I am also in decent shape maybe 5lbs overweight (small dunlop!) no man boobs mostly solid. I have the same issue... I just think there are lots of heavier women on dating sites because it is more accessable for them. Same with Men too I would imagine. Just filter your results by body type that's what I do. "A few extra lbs", "Toned" etc.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Like Pravius said,filter your results.That may not always work though.Some women think a few extra lbs means 30-50.
SO mentioned the big girl factor once when we discussed online dating.He likes curvy women but apparently these ladies were beyond curvy and he wasn't into it.I don't think there's anything wrong with having a body type that turns you on and a type that turns you off.Some men are repulsed by skinny ladies.No one ever judges them for that preference.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Trust me that women on dating sites get all kinds of "not my type" emails, too. Men who are MUCH larger (ie: overweight), older, and weirder (some literally look like ex-convicts) than a girl on the site, will still email her as if he has a chance.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you are looking for new friends I assume you would also like to make a few male freinds. Take a look at this web site Find Meetup groups near you - Meetup

They will most likely have things going on in your community that you can join to meet new people. I like it because there is no pressure for dating anyone. Just a good way to meet people. Then if you end up liking someone you meet there, all the better.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I did online dating for a year. Yes, I got that too. I hate to say it, but after a while I just did not even respond to "flirts" or other messages unless it looked like someone I would be interested in. And that would be for any nunmber of reasons...location, if I wasn't attracted, interests, etc. 

At the end of my "online dating trial", while I had some good dates, it just didn't work out. I dare say that even after the process, emails, phone calls, etc, that many times the women were not as they presented themselves. 

The women get more than their fair share of the same. A lot of guys looking for an easy piece of tail, and not very honest.

It was fun at first, and I got a lot of dates, but only a few made it to the 2nd date. One made it 3 months before I found out how truly damaged she was (nothing more than an attention seeker who lied through her teeth). I gave up on it. 

A month later I met my W. At a work networking event. 

It's a crap shoot. Do not stop trying to meet someone through traditional means while you go through the online dating thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I realize I am not some great prize, but I also know that I am a far cry from obese. I don't mind a little overweight, but 50-100lbs is outside of my range. I am on meetup, so I hope to find something there. 

I have had a few dates, from the online thing. One of the three has resulted in a couple more dates. One we realized nothing was there, and the latest one went dark on me...after saying lets get together again. Why she lied, I don't know...I had walked her back to her car and the dinner bill was paid...lol.

Anyway, glad to hear of other's experiences.

c2500


----------

